# Magnificent little X-Force



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Philip Moolman said:


> ...We got her arrow 50 yards from where the ewe stood...


Holy cow! That is BLASTING for a 52# bow!


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice harvest Philip and Belinda :wink:
That X Force sure flings an arrow!
Your wife is now shooting higher poundage than me


----------



## Alan in GA (Oct 21, 2005)

*What Ross are you shooting?*

With the bows I have,,it's getting difficult to choose which one goes to the woods here in Georgia, USA. The Ross 331 is going first,,then the X Force. The Switchback got it's turns last fall and worked very well.
Although I am set up for 100 grain fixed heads,,,I'm tempted to set my XF up with 75 gr mechanicals [Rocket Wolverines that have worked well]. Might as well get some real speed from the 60 lb XF I have. About 300 fps and that's with my short 27" draw using 337 gr 26" arrows. With 100 gr heads it's still 290 fps.
"One doesn't 'need' speed, but it would be unwise to discount it if it's available!"
Great pictures! Post some more.
Alan in Georgia


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Very nice Phillip. Congratulations to Belinda. I would have liked to hunt with you but as you know we had the Baberton shoot. But this comming weekend is going to be awesome. The week is progressing hopelessly to slowly.

That is a nice Eland bull, but the Impala you shot was pretty nice. 

Belinda deel hierdie jaar houe uit.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Congratulation Philip and Belinda !!
Awesome shoot from Belinda.
Please show us more pictures.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Congrats,

Nice rooibok ram


Gerhard


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Hi Philip

Baie geluk aan jou en Belinda met die bokke! Dis mos nou bakgat!

Daardie Eland bul het 'n baie nice ou "matras kop" alhoewel hy nie baie lank is nie is hy beslis 'n "shooter"!


----------

